# Shaikh Zayed Medical College Lahore Entry Test 2012



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

What's the syllabus ?Is the test more fsc based or Alevel based? Easy? Hard? Share what you know about the test


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I am not hundred percent sure, but I appeared in the NTS test for pre medicals last year and Shaikh Zayed's test will also be taken by NTS so I'm hoping it will somewhat similar to last year. According to that, there are going to be 100 questions, 30 of phy chem bio and 10 of them will be of English and the course content will be that of Fsc.


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

test will be 50%fsc and 50% cambridge.its written in prospectus...however there will be 30 questions each of bio,phy and chem and 10 of english.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

looks like i was right. thanks for confirming iqra


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Are the topics to be prepared listed as well ? or they would give ANYTHING from fsc and Alevels ? :/


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

IQRA said:


> test will be 50%fsc and 50% cambridge.its written in prospectus...however there will be 30 questions each of bio,phy and chem and 10 of english.


Are they REALLY going to include questions from Alevels ?? Cus i dont believe that after the MCAT exam. UHS people also said MCAT is going to be 50 percent Alevel based and it was entirely from fsc,well except for one mcq ! :/


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey it turns out that it wasn't written in the prospectus that it would be 50% Cambridge


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

i dont think so that they are going to include cambridge questions in test.but i asked them yesterday and they said test is 50% fsc and 50% cambridge... i think we have to prepare fsc books just...it just depends on the concepts that we have learned not on the syllabus that test will be tough or not


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

I have taken shkzd test last year....conducted by nts
there phy is somehow difficult while bio and chem were totally acc to our fsc sylbs....


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey can anyone please tell me, when u submitted the form to Shaikh Zayed, did they give u a receipt or something?


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Ho do we know where we are meant to sit it? They have given a date and the locations but no time and which location we are meant to sit it :/ Lahore has four different locations. Anyone sitting it from Lahore? The MCAT was all FSC. That is why I read each of the six books 3 times, one month before the exam. They just say it will come out of the A level course to make us non-FSC kids feel better and to meet their stipulated guidelines (which of course they don't)


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Can someone please tell me that what is the address where we need to send our forms after filling them if we are sending them by post?
Secondly I wanted to ask that I am confused about the entry test fee. Is it same 2000 which we paid for the prospectus or we need to attach an extra bank draft of 2000 with application?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

This is a duplicate thread. Let's continue the discussion in the longer thread so that everyone interested in the topic doesn't have to keep track of two separate threads.

Go here: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...-zayed-medical-college-lahore-entry-test.html

Thanks!


----------

